# 英語口說 vs 英語口語



## yuechu

(oh just a question about one of the words you used, SimonTsai: Is 英语口说 the same as 英语口语？)

Moderator Note:
This thread has been split from here.


----------



## albert_laosong

I think 口说 is only used in very specific context, for example 学习英语我们要培养手写的能力，更要培养口说的能力。


----------



## yuechu

Thanks, Albert_laosong!


----------



## SimonTsai

'口語' refers to the language that we actually use in speech, especially in an everyday, casual occasions, such as a chat with family or friends, as opposed to '書面語', written language.

'口說' is almost exclusively used in the context of language learning and corresponds to speaking.


----------



## yuechu

Good to know! Thanks, SimonTsai!


----------



## tinang

Agreed with SimonTsai for the '口語' as oral language is opposed to '書面語' as written language. 

In my place, it is more complicated because my '口語' is 廣東話 and my '書面語' is 白話. Both '口語' and '書面語' are the formal wording of "書面語" 

For '口說', I never hear and use. I think that '說' is speaking and no need to add '口'.  

If '口說' is adjective, it may be used. We will use '口述' as adjective in the official translation of new western term/knowledge such as "oral history" "口述歷史". It seems that more meaningful 以口陳述歷史 to understand but quite complicated to learn and remember...


----------



## SimonTsai

Here in Taiwan, '_English speaking proficiency_' may be translated as '英語 [口說能力 / 口語表達能力]'. And we have the words '口述' and '口述歷史' too.


----------



## Skatinginbc

*口說*無憑。
手寫不如*口說*來得快。
他從小住在美國，但自幼便患口吃， 雖精通英語*口語*，卻有待提升*口說*的能力。


yuechu said:


> Is 英语口说 the same as 英语口语？


口語 (= 口 + 語言 noun): 談話所用的語言, literally "_spoken language_"
口語能力: literally "_proficiency in spoken language_"
英語口語: literally "_English spoken language_", that is, "_spoken English_"
英語口語能力 _Spoken English proficiency _

口說 (= 口 + 說 gerund): 靠嘴說, literally "_speaking with mouth_"
口說能力: literally "_ability in speaking_ (with mouth)", that is, "_speaking ability_, _speaking proficiency_"
英語口說能力 _English speaking proficiency_

However, 語 can also serve as a verb (e.g., 噤口不語) and therefore it can also function as a gerund as 說 in 口說.  In other words, 英語口語能力 could mean either _Spoken English proficiency _or _English speaking proficiency_, whereas 英語口說能力 has a narrower sense, restricted to only "_English speaking proficiency_"_._


----------



## danielbai

No, no, no, in mainland China, we say only 英語口语能力，不能说： 英語口說能力.  口说 is basicly 2 words, not one. 
开口说英语的能力  is so so, usually 英语口语 = oral English.
用笔写，拿嘴说，开口说话的能力却有待提升，英语那是张嘴就来，英语麻溜得很。


----------



## SuperXW

拜托新人来了仔细看一下之前的贴子，还有左侧的常居地和母语信息。
这是一个海外语言论坛，不只讨论内地中文，也包括各地的用法及方言，古语及流行语，口语及书面语。回答者基本都是懂中英双语的。
关于“英语口说”，很明显Simon说的是台湾用法，而在大陆和香港没有这种说法。
建议各位在回答时尽量注明用法限制。Simon的回答一向包含很多台湾特有说法（而yuechu问的基本都是内地或香港用法），而daniel的"麻溜"属于北方方言。


----------



## Shazhudao945

用词方面，来学习的可以不用那么较真，除了要考hsk的。要考hsk的还是以大陆网友的回答为准比较好，如果纯粹是兴趣或者身在海外没有考hsk的需求，那就怎样都好了。
但是词汇海内外有差异，但是语法应该还是统一的，特别是书面语。


----------



## tinang

danielbai said:


> No, no, no, in mainland China, we say only 英語口语能力，不能说： 英語口說能力.  口说 is basicly 2 words, not one.
> 开口说英语的能力  is so so, usually 英语口语 = oral English.
> 用笔写，拿嘴说，开口说话的能力却有待提升，英语那是张嘴就来，英语麻溜得很。



對於不同地區的"中文"使用者, 我偏向用基本"中文"用語,, 少用本身方言, 因為語言是用來溝通, 不是用來炫耀自己既水平. 對於其他語系既人士, 應該要中肯, 在論說中文, 只需要註明地區性作為補充, 不需要否定別人, 既不是學術專家, 一區中文不能代表全世界. 況且, 就算是中國, 因為受地區語言文化影響, 除了官方或書本, 亦會有大不同.

再者, 大陸內地, 台灣和香港澳門, 已經因為歷史, 發展上已經不同, 再加上, 移民世界的華人, 新加坡馬來西亞等華人, 也有差別. 

對於發問者, 我感覺得到他對華人社會了解很少, 亦不太了解他想學是那一個地方的"中文", 和溝通對像的中文是那一地區.


----------



## SuperXW

*二位说的其它意思我非常赞同，但这两段话，我略有不同观点。*


Shazhudao945 said:


> 用词方面，来学习的可以不用那么较真，除了要考hsk的。
> ……如果纯粹是兴趣或者身在海外没有考hsk的需求，那就怎样都好了。


探讨语言不是只为考试。不管目的为何，只要学习，较真是没问题的。
通过考试未必能学到所有东西，考试的要求也不一定都合理，标准答案也未必绝对正确。所以才有这种非官方论坛存在。
其它场合人都可以不那么较真，但语言论坛，却是可以较真，应该较真的。否则大家查字典看教材就好，这里便没有存在的意义了。


tinang said:


> 對於發問者, 我感覺得到他對華人社會了解很少, 亦不太了解他想學是那一個地方的"中文", 和溝通對像的中文是那一地區.


yuechu提问题是很认真的，通常还会提供清晰的context。
就如tinang所强调的：语言的目的是沟通，那么最好的语言即最恰当的沟通，首先便需要知道使用场景和对象区域。
即使学习者自己不清楚，在这个论坛上的人，也应该尽量讲清楚。
否则，我若是提问者，就会非常迷惑：怎么有人讲“口说”，有人说不行，到底用哪个？题主随便采纳，结果被人误解，这是我们想要的结果吗？
即使我不是提问者，而是参与者，也会出现后面这些争论：你说行，我说不行。
其实很简单，就是使用条件不同而已。
知道了新的条件（比如台湾可以用“英语口说”），等同于获取了新的知识，参与者也成了学习者，这样讨论就更有意义了。
如果不分辨使用条件，我们还讨论什么呢？

综上，二位的总观点我很认同，不过我比较鼓励较真。
daniel的no no需要yes yes一下。


----------



## Skatinginbc

來較真一下:


danielbai said:


> 不能说： 英語口說能力.  口说 is basicly 2 words, not one.


排斥 "英語口說能力" 因為不合習慣, 我能理解.
排斥 "英語口說能力" 因為 "口說" 是 "2 words, not one", 我就無法理解了.
"手寫" 是由多少個 words 組成的?  能不能說 "手寫能力" (e.g.,  随着电脑和打印机的普及，人们的手写能力是否会退化)?  能不能說 "中文手寫能力" (e.g.,  很早就学英文和打字，所以中文手写能力也比过去同年龄差了)?  假如 "中文手寫能力" 合語法, "英語口說能力" (e.g., 江苏.常州大学图书馆网站: 一对一地矫正英语口说能力并增进听力水平) 就合語法, 因為兩者有相同的結構.


danielbai said:


> 不能说： 英語口說能力.


不說 (不習慣說, 沒人說) "英語口說能力", 我懂.
不能說 "英語口說能力", 我就不懂了.  為什麼不能? 犯什麼(語)法?  何罪之有?  會遭什麼後果? 難道會有華語人士看不懂或猜不出 "英語口說能力" (e.g., 湖南高校大学生英语口说大赛网站:  英语口说能力的增进仍是一个很大的学习瓶颈) 的意思?


----------



## Youngfun

In almost all the instances where (Taiwanese people?) use 口说, I would replace it with 口语, and the sentence would sound OK to me.


----------

